# I Caught A Red Tail Catfish!!!!!



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

hahaha not really but heres a video of me feeding him today, he is getting massive quick. These rivers need to go down and quit storming or im gonna go crazy!!!!!


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

damn, he's gettin big fast!! now i know why you were askin about that dude's 125 gallon tank on marketplace.  

better watch it, he may just eat your tiger shovelnose. i had a tiger shovelnose about the same size as yours with an equal sized red snakehead in my tank. after a night where i heard some thrashing water the snakehead's tail was stickin out of the shovelnose's mouth. of course the bastard threw him up after a few hours and wasted my ten bucks.


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Cool,.... that fish is just plain cool looking! Soundtrack was nicely done also.


----------



## bigdogsteve-o (Aug 26, 2005)

Bruiser is a beast. pee-wee better watch out or he will be next


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Cool video man! I also caught you play'n good ol' Rodney Carrington.


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

bigdogsteve-o said:


> Bruiser is a beast. pee-wee better watch out or he will be next


peewee definately watches where he swims now, and stripes is finally starting to turn white. and i like how peewee made sure he let that chub know what he thought of it before bruiser ate it


----------

